# Horizontal rotating water stone



## MbBr (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello 

I've seen in quite a few videos japanese sharpening professionals using horizontal rotating water stones, including Jon and Maksim. It seems to me it is the ideal means to accelerate things like thinning, as a traditional grindstone will produce hollow grinds in the hands of an amateur and belt grinders are extremely messy, noisy (I live in a small appartement), and, again, in the hands of an amateur, can overheat the blade.
I haven't found much about these here, as threads in which these are mentioned seem to go in a different direction.
So I was wondering, are these indeed a good solution for rough work? What are the pros and cons?
And are smaller models like this one (https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B0020FPXPU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) any good?







Sorry if this subject has already been discussed.

Thanks


----------



## S-Line (Jun 27, 2016)

Sub'd, definitely interested in learning more about this as well.


----------



## aranyik (Jun 27, 2016)

Makita makes a machine like that, centerless, designed for plane and chisel blades, although perhaps kitchen knives could be run on them. Combined with jigs, as well as leather stropping attachments, makes a quick precise job.

I did not really see the value in the Makita, so I built this one myself with a 13" Amakusa wheelstone. [video]https://youtu.be/6QroKo7y6y0[/video]


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 27, 2016)

The wheel stone setup looks great, I had researched those years ago but didn't really think of this. Looks about right.

Jared


----------



## XooMG (Jun 27, 2016)

With the smaller diameter stones, the surface area can work against you if doing lots of geometry adjustment...the bevel can stick and chatter. If thinning behind the edge 1cm or less as a way to set yourself up for other stones, it's alright, but can leave some serious gouges if you're not careful. I also have a bit of trouble with the coarse 150-grit wheel regularly available in the 18cm size; it tends to glaze and lose its cutting efficacy.

Personally, I think a larger wheel or a belt sander/grinder is easier to control.


----------



## gic (Jun 27, 2016)

I have a,Makita, you need to remove the planer jig to use it for knives. I use it for thinning a fair amount on the 60 grit wheels, works really fast, the scratches are a bit of a pain to remove of course. Unlike with stones or a belt grinder, I find it relatively hard to freehand hold a precise angle for sharpening however. For that I need to use a jig or my hands move to much..

Makes a mess btw


----------



## preizzo (Jun 28, 2016)

I belive that the guys At knifewear are using those stones.


----------

